# February 2009 MVB - Voting!



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Time has come. Again, amazing competitors have stepped up to bloody each other in no holds barred democracy. Will FFB make it a twofer? Can Carsten's unobtainium Klein be beat? Can any one resist eastcoaststeve's submarine Klein? Just some of the questions that will be resolved!

First Flight Bikes' Gatorfade Attitude









Carsten's Sea & Sky ZipGrip Attitude









ShamusWave's Dolomite Attitude









Archangel's Team Storm Adroit









Rutteger's UK Retro Gatorfade Attitude









EastcoastSteve's submarine Dolomite Attitude









Sideknob's Gatorfade Pinnacle









Kingsting's Purple Rascal









holden's Horizon Linear Fade Attitude









bushpig's Green Flaming Pinnacle









_*Note da'Hoov withdrew his entry._


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Great intro BP.

This was a a tough one for me but in the end I voted for the bike I know I would own and ride. Call me a suck up but you got me vote. 

Jeff


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

For me it comes down to two.

Sea Sky vs Storm.

. . . Sea Sky.

Timeless and non-fading beauty.

I guess the only other would be a mint Adroit all rigid in unfaded Moonrise.

Then that would be really hard to choose.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Alright, since I'm likely to get spanked in the voting by the garage queens, (yeah, I think they're beautiful too  )...I'm going to try a different tactic...

Rider's Choice. A vote for Eastcoaststeve is a vote for hard-ridden Kleins everywhere. Let the mudslingin' begin 





































I would have posted the "sub" shot to but it's on a different computer :thumbsup:

Steve

.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there an "all of the above" catagory? We were a Klein dealer during this era and these bikes bring back a lot of fond memories. :thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

kingsting said:


> Is there an "all of the above" catagory? We were a Klein dealer during this era and these bikes bring back a lot of fond memories. :thumbsup:


Bringing the contestants together, I was struck by the bikes. Really nice collection and a range Rascal to Adroit!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

While carsten's bike is jawdroppingly pretty, I HAD to vote for eastcoaststeve's. I'm no fan of garage queens, and ecs's is nothing of the sort.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The one I'd choose first to take on a ride would be BP's (flames notwithstanding), but with the toe straps on backward I might have to take a look at ShamusWave's Attitude with the Campy. Very pretty bike. Carsten's is great too, of course.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*well I chose*

the one I'd throw a leg over (if it were my size)

then again you can disregard my vote as I never was a big fan of the Klein Paintjobs

vive la difference!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ... but with the toe straps on backward ...


But look on the bright side, a Klein thread with no slicks!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I wish I'd seen the pic of EastCoastSteve ridign a wheelie in the mud before I voted. That's the best VRC picture I've seen in a while. Alas, I'd already voted.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok...I voted...but won't say for whom...

I am curious to know how many of the bikes got a set of knobbies JUST for their entry pics...


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

richieb said:


> Ok...I voted...but won't say for whom...
> 
> I am curious to know how many of the bikes got a set of knobbies JUST for their entry pics...


Not mine - Those ugly cream colored XC Magics have been on there since 1994...

I see I'm trailing in the voting so my exit polling data must be inaccurate. I have operatives from ECASCK (East coast association of solid colored Kleins) on the ground right now registering new voters and working the polling locations. I can assure all my fans of non-fade paintjob Kleins that we are doing all we can to assure a victory.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

red label deathgrips


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

One last feeble attempt to sway the blue collar rider's vote before I get spanked by the beauty queens 
(I kind of like the sound of that though  )....

Another wheelie shot for Martini:









How I get the bike clean after a good ride:









My fancy schmancy bike carrier:









And just to prove I'm a gracious loser when all is said and done, I'm gonna send a jar of eastcoast mud to Carsten 
('cause I secretly think his bike would like it), and a pitcher of water to Archangel so he can sprinkle his "mini-tinker" 
and send it my way for a nice ride when it's fully grown    .

Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

relax Steve, it's just for fun. 

Carsten


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Carsten said:


> relax Steve, it's just for fun.
> 
> Carsten


 I'm already pretty relaxed courtesy of the good folks at the Sam Smith brewery...and as far as fun goes, that's what I _thought_ I was having... 
My apologies if it didn't come off as intended...

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

While with any other bike I'd choose a rider, I'll have to say, personally, Kleins would be the one bike that I'd vote for a garage queen.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Steve I voted for you because you're East Coast and those pics are badass and it reminds me where I used to live (Va). Thats what its all about.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> My fancy schmancy bike carrier:


It appears as thought he paint on the Klein is significantly tougher than the bed of your truck.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

hollister said:


> red label deathgrips


 . . . and I notice only ONE bike has them.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

Eastcoaststeve got a nice mid-election bounce with his action shots. I'm hoping to improve my tally in the final week with a couple "early days" photos. 

June 1992. Here is the bike in my bedroom at my parent's house. It's about the same as when I brought it home. I substituted the Ground Control tires for a Mud Dawg and a Ritchey Z-Max MegaBite. Note the Klein poster and matching Giro Hammerhead helmet.










Sometime in August of 1993. This was taken after a mountain bike race at a local ski resort. The bike picked up a few little bits of purple annodized bike jewelry, some Profile tree hooks, and a wider front Z-Max tire. #766 finished 120th out of over 200 riders. Not bad for a fat, out of shape, bike shop rat.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*great selections....but...*

I had to go with Steve's..obviously an everyday bike....and the great action shot's didn't hurt your cause at all


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

bp's green flaming pinnacle. Any one can have an attitude, but riding that long wheel base, rigid, stiff as a board Pinnacle really takes some cajones.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

facepalm


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I disagree with 71 of you guys. I have to say, democracy is overrated.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I disagree with 71 of you guys. I have to say, democracy is overrated.


Right on!


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

*1986 Pinnacle with Gregory Merrick paint*

paint was insipred by a tiger-striped kayak photo in an old Patagonia catalog. Gregory filed the welds so it looks fillet brazed. Mostly equipped with IRD parts in the early 90s. Maybe I deserve extra points for a RGMC head badge


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

We ahve a winner!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I find Carstens Attitude most appealing. Subtle, clean, nice color and unique with the seatpost retainer and headset.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

So did this just die without any fanfare?

*CONGRATS STEVE, NICE WIN!*

I think there ought to be a "sticky" with just the monthly winners bike picture in it..a Hall of Fame...accessable only by the Mod and no comments, just pictures...good idea?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

datawhacker said:


> paint was insipred by a tiger-striped kayak photo in an old Patagonia catalog. Gregory filed the welds so it looks fillet brazed. Mostly equipped with IRD parts in the early 90s. Maybe I deserve extra points for a RGMC head badge


sweet. do you know more about the MerricKleins? i only know them from the 83 catalog and understood that he improved the best ones like Stage and Team Super and detailed them out. sorry for the road bike content...

carsten


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

da'HOOV said:


> So did this just die without any fanfare?
> 
> *CONGRATS STEVE, NICE WIN!*


Thanks Stan...nice to get a :thumbsup: from somebody. This poll was certainly missing the love the Ritchey poll was vibing on.

I'm feeling a bit like Al Gore in the 2000 election...most popular votes, but the "electoral college" boys are giving me the :nonod: ,lol.

Thanks to the 27 guys who see what I see every time I walk in the garage...
a well worn, well ridden, well loved bike that still gets the job done while staying true to it's roots. 

Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice exceptance speech Steve. Keep riding that thing till it's dust. I love seeing well used "pretty" bikes. 

Now how about more on those Merric Kliens. I rarely lust after al bikes but that roadie is sweet.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice bike Steve, you had my vote.

Just wondering in the future if we could have the classifications for the up coming BOTMs a couple months in advance. It might motivate some of us with projects to get them done for the competition. Just a thought.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Since setting these up is a one man show the process is still a bit shaky. Working on it though. I think the first two contests have been pretty good and look forward to more hard fought competitions.

I am open to suggestions for upcoming challenges. So far I would like to do:

* rigid Fat
* fillet brazed
* Marin founders
* lugged
* Canadian steel
* BMX bred

Any other thoughts?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

"fillet brazed" might be a little too open. Maybe "fillet brazed non-Ritchey"


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

concours

bolts to spec


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Any other thoughts?


clunker?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

How about Salsas owned by women?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> How about Salsas owned by women?


So it would be between you and Rumpfy?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Lol


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Funniest. Post. Ever.



eastcoaststeve said:


> So it would be between you and Rumpfy?


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Any other thoughts?


Classic Titanium?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Any other thoughts?


1) Tomac-raced models. I think Tomac brands would be too broad.
2) Carbon? Newer bikes, but a time limit of 1993 or so could work.
3) E-stays?
4) I agree with a vintage Ti thread
5) WTB-associated bikes (Potts, Cunningham, WTB, etc.)
6) Could go by location - East Coast would get a different mix from the usual.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> So it would be between you and Rumpfy?


Haahahaa! Well played Sir, well played.

Hey, as long as I won.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

err. not! Mine has a LD! Well, I suppose yours could tooo....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> err. not! Mine has a LD! Well, I suppose yours could tooo....


Salsa bike without a Salsa stem. Blasphemy!


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Since setting these up is a one man show the process is still a bit shaky. Working on it though. I think the first two contests have been pretty good and look forward to more hard fought competitions.
> 
> I am open to suggestions for upcoming challenges. So far I would like to do:
> 
> ...


Bontragers but with limits between specific years, such as 1992-1995, 1990-92, pre-1990?

Classic, high end, mass-produced vintage MTBs, again with time line limits. Bikes like KHS Montana Team, Specialized Stumpjumper could fit neatly in this category.


----------

